# Engañar freno de mano para DVD 's difíciles



## nachotz (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola, no conozco casi nada de electrónica. Tengo un autoradio Pioneer con DVD que quiero instalar en la sala de mi casa, para la alimentación compré una fuente de 12V CC y 12A, pero no sé como conectar los cables a este.

El equipo trae el siguiente paquete de cables:
- Cable amarillo grueso: +Battery (supongo que este va al polo + de la fuente), es casi el doble de grueso que los demás cables.
- Cable rojo delgado con fusible: ACC (no sé qué es)
- 2 cables negros unidos para conexión a tierra
- Cable naranja delgado con fusible: ILL (el manual dice que es para el circuito de iluminación del auto)
- Cable verde claro delgado: se conecta en el interruptor del freno de mano y detecta si el auto está estacionado, de lo contrario no funciona el DVD del autoradio (esto es una medida de seguridad para que el conductor del auto no se distraiga con alguna película, al menos eso dice el manual).
- Aparte los cables para conectar los parlantes pero estos no son el problema, al menos no por ahora.

Veo que no hay un cable que vaya directamente al polo negativo de la fuente, aparte me preocupa como emular la conexión del cable verde (el que va al freno de mano) para poder usar la función DVD.
Espero me puedan ayudar con este pequeño problema.
Gracias


----------



## jimmyhgr (Ene 22, 2014)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en el foro y en realidad tengo muy pocos conocimientos en la electrónica, trabajo en un taller de mecánica para autos y quiero pedirles a ver si alguien se anima en ayudarme a hacer este circuito diciéndome que componentes puedo usar y como los debería colocar, el motivo para el cual lo necesito es para usarlo como herramienta de prueba en el taller. gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2014)

O sea que al dar corriente te de 12 V durante dos segundos , luego se corte durante otros dos segundos y luego vuelva a los 12 V continuamente ?


----------



## walter leonardo (Ene 22, 2014)

Y bueno el cable de la llave que va para el arranque lo tenes que cortar. Ahora el cable cortado que te quedo en la llave lo conectas al cable rojo del circuito que pusiste (el dibujo ese del switch de 2 segundos),despues el cable azul de salida lo conectas con el otro pedazo de cable cortado que quedo que va al arranque.
Osea el circuito se conecta entre la llave y el arranque.

Nota: supongo que al circuito ya lo tenes. O lo queres?
Mas no puedo ayudar.


----------



## jimmyhgr (Ene 22, 2014)

Hola amigos .. si la idea de la que necesito hacer es tal cual como la entendió dosmetros. aunque sin darme cuenta cometí un error en la explicación y en el dibujo ya que la salida no debe ser en positivo sino en negativo. ya corregí el adjunto.

Amigo walter el cable rojo en teoría siempre va a quedar pegado a la swichera de modo que si a este le llega positivo cuando la swichera se coloque en "ON" necesito que salga un "negativo" que coloque como referencia el cable azul pero que este negativo que salga primero de un pulso de 2 segundos ( referencial por que podrían ser 3 segundos también no tiene que ser exactos ) luego por 2 segundos mas apague y pasados esos dos segundos apagado vuelva a prender pero esta vez si que quede constante hasta que se coloque la swichera en off.. haciendo estos ciclos cada vez que se coloque la swichera en "ON"

y el circuito no lo tengo lo que quiero es pedir que me ayuden a construirlo diciéndome que componentes electrónicos y como debo unirlos para que funcione de esta manera. les cuento que esto lo quiero usar para algunos dvd de autos que traen un sistema de bloqueo de pantalla con el freno de mano 

coloco la swichera en on.
1er. pulso 12v negativo por 2 seg.
2do. pulso apagado por 2 seg.
3er. pulso 12v negativo constantes hasta que se le corte la corriente con la swichera en off

la idea de esto es que simule como si uno 
1ro. colocara el freno de mano 
2do. lo quitara
3ro. lo volviera a colocar

esto me serviría para colocar ese tipo de pantallas a las personas que así lo deseen quitando automáticamente ese tipo de seguridad de bloqueo o simplemente mientras se realiza la instalación se omite este procedimiento de estar quitando y poniendo el freno de mano para ver la pantalla.

anteriormente era mas fácil ya que con la simple colocación de un rele de 4 patas se podía simular este proceso pero como todo para poner las cosas mas difíciles los nuevos equipos vienen con mas pasos para que la gente no pueda omitir esto por medidas de seguridad y lo que yo quiero hacer no es un invento mio de hecho ya esta inventado un aparato que hace lo que yo quiero pero por cuestiones de que en Venezuela se complica todo por el tema de importación, dolares, ect. me gustaría ver si lo puedo fabricar yo mismo . 

les coloco esto buscar con amazon para que vean una referencia de lo que quiero:

Parking Brake Override Bypass video completamente automática en Movimiento Pioneer AVH-personalizado para P8400BH Mejor que PAC TR7

no les puedo colocar link por que soy nuevo en el foro. pero búsquenlo con esa ref en amazon . gracias de nuevo.. espero me ayuden.


----------



## jimmyhgr (Ene 23, 2014)

alguien me puede decir si me sirve a lo que busco? con referencia a lo que estoy pidiendo hacer?


----------



## jimmyhgr (Feb 4, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que al dar corriente te de 12 V durante dos segundos , luego se corte durante otros dos segundos y luego vuelva a los 12 V continuamente ?


 
Hola dosmetros. He estado los ultimos dias investigando e incluso me te descargado programas para PC para montar pcb. Monte el proyecto q*ue* coloque de ultimo de una info*rmación* q*ue* conseguí en internet de q*ue* era para eso pero no funciona por q*ue* no trabaja por tiempos también te montado mas proyectos con el 555 para ver si logro adaptar alguno para lo q*ue* busco pero no lo he logrado.

Lo mas q*ue* te podido hacer es hacer q*ue* se dispare por tres segundos y luego apague pero solo me a funcionado con un interruptor pulsador ya q*ue* si le dejo la corriente fija como yo lo quiero no apaga a los tres segundos. 

Como dije mis conocimientos en electrónica son nulos pero ya con tantos dias de investigar ya algo estoy aprendiendo jejeje aunque no logro dar con lo que busco. No quisiera molestar pero si puedes ayudarme en algo te lo agradecería. Otro proyecto q*ue* he visto q*ue* creo q*ue* se puede adaptar con el 555 a lo q*ue* busco a sido una alarma ya q*ue* esta se dispara al recibir una señal + pero no logro hacer lo demás q*ue* funcione correctamente. 

De antemano gracias. Espero puedas ayudarme.


----------



## Saint_ (Feb 6, 2014)

Hola @jimmyhgr, estas "padeciendo" con el circuito..., el problema que planteas es algo específico, por lo cual no es muy probable que encuentres la solución en la web, pero a grandes problemas grandes soluciones.
Adjunto el esquema de un circuito que pude servirte, 
Los capacitores y las bobinas son para minimizar el ruido producido por el móvil, puedes utilizar las bobinas de las fuentes de PC quemadas, primero prueba sin los inductores.
R5 y D1(led), son solamente de monitoreo "puedes obviarlos si quieres", el led se encenderá cuando la salida este a cero (pulso negativo).
Espero te sirva, un saludo.



Hola jimmyhgr, en el primer esquema hay un inconveniente, pero en el segundo ya esta corregido.


----------



## jimmyhgr (Feb 6, 2014)

Saint. Si realmente he padecido amigo jeje tienes toda la razon es algo especifico y por mas q*ue* no he parado de buscar no he conseguido nada. Te agradezco mucho la ayuda voy a probar con lo q*ue* me mandas y si no te incomoda te comento q*ue* tal me fue. Gracias ..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2014)

Te dejo algo parecido a lo que te dejó Saint_












Ambos son de disparo positivo "forzado" (el 555 viene para disparo negativo)

Desde la pata 3 vas a gatillar otro 555 (buscalo como monoestable)






https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm

Los tiempos los calculas con :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=calculador+555&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff27%2Fcircuito-monoestable-555-disparo-positivo-4269%2F&ref=www.google.com.ar%2Furl%3Fsa%3Dt%26rct%3Dj%26q%3D%26esrc%3Ds%26frm%3D1%26source%3Dweb%26cd%3D1%26cad%3Drja%26ved%3D0CCYQFjAA%26url%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.forosdeelectronica.com%252Ff27%252Fcircuito-monoestable-555-disparo-positivo-4269%252F%26ei%3D0-PzUuWlMYzmsAStl4HIDA%26usg%3DAFQjCNGSITow9sWNJ2tBeG54YsuYIcnpdw&ss=4160j1631800j14

Saludos !


----------



## jimmyhgr (Feb 8, 2014)

Saint_ dijo:


> Hola @jimmyhgr, estas "padeciendo" con el circuito..., el problema que planteas es algo específico, por lo cual no es muy probable que encuentres la solución en la web, pero a grandes problemas grandes soluciones.
> Adjunto el esquema de un circuito que pude servirte,
> Los capacitores y las bobinas son para minimizar el ruido producido por el móvil, puedes utilizar las bobinas de las fuentes de PC quemadas, primero prueba sin los inductores.
> R5 y D1(led), son solamente de monitoreo "puedes obviarlos si quieres", el led se encenderá cuando la salida este a cero (pulso negativo).
> ...




Saint amigo excelente lo he montado y si que funciona   que alegria me dio ver funcionando  

solo un detalle te comento a ver si se te ocurre algo amigo de como acomodarlo, adjunto como lo he montado y lo que encontré es lo siguiente que al activarlo con el sw1 que es como el que me colocaste al momento de activarlo y luego de cortarlo no reinicia y queda fijo la manera que encontré para que si reiniciara el ciclo de nuevo es cortando el sw3 quitando la tierra y al volverla a colocar va de lujo amigo por que hace de nuevo el ciclo como debe ser. Peroo como siempre hay un pero jeje, hace falta que active es con un positivo asi como lo hiciste en el esquema, no se si colocándole un transistor en la salida a tierra de manera que deje pasar esa tierra solo cuando le llegue positivo (digo entre mi ignorancia del tema jejeje), espero tu opinion gracias amigo...


----------



## Saint_ (Feb 10, 2014)

jimmyhgr, cuando sw1 corta es cierto que el circuito se mantiene en el mismo estado pero en el momento que se cierra otra vez sw1 el circuito se reinicia su funcionamiento (para eso esta el capacitor C3 y el diodo D10).
  No se necesita ningún transistor mas, el colector de Q1 (D9 opcional) es la salida que te "dará tierra", por lo cual la salida es.
  ******************************************
  sw1 abierto-> estado anterior.
  sw1 cerrado-> out = "tierra" aprox, 2.
                          out = + (esto si esta conectado R5 y led1) aprox 2.
                          out = "tierra" y se mantiene asi
  sw1 abierto -> estado anterior.
  *********************************************
  También puedes optar por colocar un en lugar de la resistencia y el led un relay y así cablearías al mismo de la manera más conveniente, ten en cuenta que si colocas el relay tienes que insertarle un diodo polarizado en inverso (esto para proteger al transistor que acciona al relay).


----------



## jimmyhgr (Feb 10, 2014)

Saint_ dijo:


> jimmyhgr, cuando sw1 corta es cierto que el circuito se mantiene en el mismo estado pero en el momento que se cierra otra vez sw1 el circuito se reinicia su funcionamiento (para eso esta el capacitor C3 y el diodo D10).
> No se necesita ningún transistor mas, el colector de Q1 (D9 opcional) es la salida que te "dará tierra", por lo cual la salida es.
> ******************************************
> sw1 abierto-> estado anterior.
> ...





Saint lo que sucedio es que no me habia dado cuenta de que el diagrama que te mande que monte con lo que me dijiste le falto un capacitor que tu habias colocado en tu esquema, y un error que cometi uniendo algo mal pero ya esta resuelto y trabaja de lujo..

Ahora con respecto a lo de el transistor lo que buscaba es que lo accione un positivo pero que a la vez corte la tierra ya que de la otra manera me sucede que no reinicia no entiendo por que , ya como me lo explicas pero sigue sin reiniciar yo le coloque un transistor mas y si reinicia con cada corte del sw1, aparentemente funciona perfecto pero como muy bien sabes yo no soy muy esperto en estos temas y espero tu aprobacion te anexo como lo hice y tu me diras si algo quedo mal.. un millon de gracias..


----------



## Saint_ (Feb 10, 2014)

hola jimmyhgr, ahora hablemos con calma.
1) El esquema que adjuntas tiene un error, "en tu esquema", Q1 es un transistor NPN, por lo que el colector debe ir a in "voltaje positivo" y no a tierra como lo tienes.
.., no comprendo bien la idea que tienes, lo que te entendí, es necesitas es que.
"Cuando se cierre el switch(sw1 o ignición) de positivo y el circuito haga la secuencia quedando finalmente el led prendido.
Cuando se abre el switch(sw1 o ignición) el circuito se reinicie quedando el led apagado...".
Es eso o quieres que el reinicio del circuito sea mediante otro swith "que de positivo".


----------



## jimmyhgr (Feb 10, 2014)

Saint_ dijo:


> hola jimmyhgr, ahora hablemos con calma.
> 1) El esquema que adjuntas tiene un error, "en tu esquema", Q1 es un transistor NPN, por lo que el colector debe ir a in "voltaje positivo" y no a tierra como lo tienes.
> .., no comprendo bien la idea que tienes, lo que te entendí, es necesitas es que.
> "Cuando se cierre el switch(sw1 o ignición) de positivo y el circuito haga la secuencia quedando finalmente el led prendido.
> ...



Saint es correcto copio textual para no enrredar.

"Cuando se cierre el switch(sw1 o ignición) de positivo y el circuito haga la secuencia quedando finalmente el led prendido.
Cuando se abre el switch(sw1 o ignición) el circuito se reinicie quedando el led apagado...".


----------



## fen2006 (Feb 10, 2014)

y no has probado con micro controladores? después que lo tengas listo te puedo hacer los pcb para el circuito. tengo una cnc de juguete y la quiero utilizar sin ningún compromiso.


----------



## jimmyhgr (Feb 10, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te dejo algo parecido a lo que te dejó Saint_
> 
> http://www.next.gr/uploads/135-9830.png
> 
> ...



Dosmetros amigo yo intente de muchas formas hacerlo con dos 555 pero nunca lo pude lograr así como trabaja el que me mando Saint que a logrado captar y hacer funcionar lo que estoy buscando. Solo le falta un pequeño detalle que estoy seguro de que el amigo Saint me va ayudar con eso.

Si que me interesaba quizas con componentes mas pequeños ya que asi el tamaño debe reducir mas, si te fijas en el que coloque que venden en Amazon es casi del tamaño de una moneda. 

Quizás no sea algo tan significativo por que en realidad lo importante es que este funcionando. Pero si me da mucha curiosidad en que el otro sea tan pequeño y que reduciendo el tamaño al minimo se puede colocar mejor en cualquier carro por cuestiones de espacio. 

En un principio cuando estuve investigando pensé que el 556 que dicen que hace la función de dos 555 seria uno de los que se usaria para este circuito.





fen2006 dijo:


> y no has probado con micro controladores? después que lo tengas listo te puedo hacer los pcb para el circuito. tengo una cnc de juguete y la quiero utilizar sin ningún compromiso.



Toda ayuda es buena amigo, te lo agradezco de verdad, esta muy interesante lo que me dices ya nos pondremos en contacto ya que veo que también eres de Venezuela.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2014)

Si , tenés el lm556 que es doble y el lm558 que es cuádruple.


----------



## Saint_ (Feb 11, 2014)

Hola jimmyhgr, ya que se comprendió bien la idea "es más fácil", este esquema debería solucionarlo.
A cerca de lo que comenta @fen2006 sobre el uso de un microcontrolador, "este es mucho poder" para una tarea simple como esta, pero por otro lado haría que el circuito se reduzca a un solo chip más su regulador de 5v y sus "filtritos"...para esta aplicación se me ocurre el PIC12f675 (que es de 8 pines) y resultaría sumamente sencillo hacer el programa, pero para que tú lo puedas implementar necesitarías el PIC y el grabador.


----------



## jimmyhgr (Feb 11, 2014)

Saint_ dijo:


> Hola jimmyhgr, ya que se comprendió bien la idea "es más fácil", este esquema debería solucionarlo.
> A cerca de lo que comenta @fen2006 sobre el uso de un microcontrolador, "este es mucho poder" para una tarea simple como esta, pero por otro lado haría que el circuito se reduzca a un solo chip más su regulador de 5v y sus "filtritos"...para esta aplicación se me ocurre el PIC12f675 (que es de 8 pines) y resultaría sumamente sencillo hacer el programa, pero para que tú lo puedas implementar necesitarías el PIC y el grabador.



Saint lo has creado amigo ahora si funciona de 10  , estoy realmente agradecido por tu apoyo. encuanto al funcionamiento esta perfecto, exactamente eso es lo que buscaba.

El tema de fen es super interesante si es tan sencillo como me dices yo seria podria comprarme el PCI y el grabador.  ,, fen se puso a la disposición para hacer las pcb 

Saint una pregunta mas amigo esto se podria reducir a tres cables nada mas??

1.- para la tierra.
2.- para la salida.
3.- que el mismo positivo de la ignicion alimente el circuito


----------



## Saint_ (Feb 11, 2014)

jimmyhgr, te cometo que el circuito está pensado para que tenga alimentación siempre, el problema radica en el 4017, este chip tiene que resetearse entes de empezar la secuencia, y no reacciona muy bien cuando se lo alimenta al mismo tiempo que su reset es deshabilitado, pero quizá no haya mucho lio, has la prueba y "a ver" que sucede y en función de eso se podrá efectuar correcciones para que funcione perfectamente.


----------



## jimmyhgr (Feb 11, 2014)

Saint_ dijo:


> jimmyhgr, te cometo que el circuito está pensado para que tenga alimentación siempre, el problema radica en el 4017, este chip tiene que resetearse entes de empezar la secuencia, y no reacciona muy bien cuando se lo alimenta al mismo tiempo que su reset es deshabilitado, pero quizá no haya mucho lio, has la prueba y "a ver" que sucede y en función de eso se podrá efectuar correcciones para que funcione perfectamente.



Saint gracias ya entiendo. Bueno en realidad eso no es totalmente necesario ya que de donde se toman los otros también va a existir un positivo directo que se puede utilizar sin ningún inconveniente.

Solo es por la comparativa con el que ya venden, ya igual estoy entendiendo que ese por el tamaño y lo demás debe de tratarse de un microprosesador. 

Gracias Saint nuevamente..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2014)

A ver,  probá éste circuito , el led y R1 es solo para verlo funcionando , y tiene solo 3 cables


----------



## jimmyhgr (Feb 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A ver,  probá éste circuito , el led y R1 es solo para verlo funcionando , y tiene solo 3 cables
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 105376



Dosmetros a no ser que yo haya hecho algo mal, lo que me mandas no hace nada  igual te adjunto como lo monte y me corriges si me equivoque en algo.

El amigo Saint a dado ya con el funcionamiento correcto del sistema, quizás seria cuestión de reducir en tamaño físico el pcb  y lo del cable que le sugería a ver si se podía eliminar, pero en cuanto a funcionamiento el de Saint va de lujo. 

También el me a explicado el por que con este circuito creado por el, no se puede eliminar dicho cable. Pero realmente tenemos ya el circuito de "Simulador de freno de mano para DVD difíciles" logrado por el compañero Saint.

De igual manera comento que estoy trabajando ya en armarlo físicamente para probarlo funcionando en un dvd y les comentare si funciona como se quiere.. 

Saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2014)

Ponele una masa al negativo sinó no funciona el simulador


----------



## jimmyhgr (Feb 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponele una masa al negativo sinó no funciona el simulador



Increible dosmetros si funciona   . Esta genial por que no solo se reduce a tres cables sino que tambien se reduce a solo cuatro componentes..   me funciono asi como lo anexo .. dime si esta bien?? 

Como podría prolongar un poco mas los segundos en que apaga?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2014)

Probá 22k en vez de 10k , o subí el de 100uF a 220uF

Soy un torturador de 555's pero a veces me da pereza


----------



## jimmyhgr (Feb 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá 22k en vez de 10k , o subí el de 100uF a 220uF
> 
> Soy un torturador de 555's pero a veces me da pereza



Eres un genio realmente amigo , pruebo con las dos opciones que me das y lo que me esta prolongando es el disparo inicial muy poco el tiempo de apagado.

De igual forma creo que si va a funcionar y esta muy pero muy facil de armarlo. mañana lo armo para probarlo en físico y te cuento, mil gracias amigo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2014)

Te tiene que estirar *los dos tiempos ,* sinó ponele 22k y 220uF.

Eso lo soldás araña en el aire,  lo sumergis en pintura epoxi negra , lo forrás con un termocontraible y lo comercializás tranquilo


----------



## jimmyhgr (Feb 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te tiene que estirar *los dos tiempos ,* sinó ponele 22k y 220uF.
> 
> Eso lo soldás araña en el aire,  lo sumergis en pintura epoxi negra , lo forrás con un termocontraible y lo comercializás tranquilo



Genial , si realmente con tan pocos componentes no seria necesario montarlo en pcb y estoy seguro de que has dado en el punto exacto amigo por que haciéndolo como me dices debe de quedar exacto al tamaño que ya comercializan, eres un genio ciertamente..

millones de gracias, de igual manera quedo en notificarte si en la practica funciona correctamente por la cuestión de los tiempos, si los dvds trabajan bien con esos tiempos o hay que modificar algo. Un abrazo amigo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2014)

Un abrazo y suerte


----------



## jimmyhgr (Feb 26, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un abrazo y suerte



Dosmetros amigo disculpen mi ausencia, con estos rollos en Vzla se me fue un poco todo pero me tomo unos minutos para comentarte que desde aquel día monte el circuito araña al aire y funciona de lujo. esta perfecto amigo si que eres un genio  .

Bueno aprovecho para agradecer a todos los que apoyaron al tema y al amigo Saint quien también aporto mucho  .

Gracias amigo dosmetros también por cambiar el titulo del tema para poder compartirlo mejor. 

Un abrazo , hasta luego..


----------



## kabodos (Abr 26, 2016)

Buenas tardes, ya hice la arañita conecte todo probando con una fuente de poder, pero me queda la duda si el capacitor de 100uF a cuantos volts debe de ser ya que hice la version con la resistencia de 22k y capacitor de 220uF a 10v, y trone ese capacitor, tengo una resistencia a 10k y un capacitor a 100uF 25v
Asi me puede servir o tengo algo mal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2016)

Si el auto es de 12V los capacitores deben ser *de al menos* 15 V


----------



## kabodos (Abr 26, 2016)

ok ya hice la prueba 1 y no me hace el switcheo, todo esta bien al parecer o la verdad yo no entiendo porque no funciona, adiciono la siguiente imagen para ver si estoy bien o algo estoy haciendo mal de antemano gracias y use resistencia 10k y capacitor 100uF 16v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2016)

O sea que el led no hace nada de nada ?


----------



## kabodos (Abr 27, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que el led no hace nada de nada ?



se queda encendido nomas no parpadea ni hace nada

estoy usando un ne555p


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2016)

Poné otro R2 C2 pero conectados solo a la pata 4 reset

R2 probá con 5K y con 22K 

Saludos !


----------



## kabodos (Abr 27, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Poné otro R2 C2 pero conectados solo a la pata 4 reset
> 
> R2 probá con 5K y con 22K
> 
> Saludos !




ya puse una resistencia 22k y un capacitor 220uF, ya vi que al conectarlo tardara unos 6 segundos en encender el led probare si con eso me da para lo de la pantalla, aunque creo que ocupa mas tiempo, como podre incrementarle el tiempo de encendido.

poder hacer que encienda en unos 10 u 12 segundos



Y muchas gracias DOSMETROS


----------



## kabodos (Abr 27, 2016)

hice estos 2 diagramas

el primero con 2 de 200uF y uno de 100uF me da 13 segundos, el segundo con 1 de 200uF y 2 de 100uF me da 10 segundos


----------



## kabodos (Abr 27, 2016)

ya di como va el asunto del estereo,  lo que se necesita hace es 3 pulsaciones al parecer, seria poner freno (on), quitar freno (off) y poner freno de nuevo (on)

ahi ya me quede de  y ahora como le hago, que me puede aconsejar amigo


----------



## kabodos (Abr 27, 2016)

ahora hice esto en el programa apra checar si funcionaria, y ahi me da 19 segundos, casi 10 de encendido a apagado y de ahi se enciende de nuevo en el segundo 19, no se si sera viable?


de antemano gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2016)

No entendiste lo que te dije :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Poné otro R2 C2 pero conectados solo a la pata 4 reset
> 
> R2 probá con 5K y con 22K


 
Otro par R2 C2 conectados a positivo y negativo , igual que los otros , y su unión conectados a la pata 4 solamente. Y esa nueva R2 probá primero 5K y sinó 22K


----------



## kabodos (Abr 27, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No entendiste lo que te dije :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya lo hice asi, esta un segundo encendido, de ahi apaga y luego vuelve a encender y asis e queda, pero mi estereo dvd tarda en iniciar digamos de 10 a 15 segundos aproximadamente, seria cuestion de checar si logra hacerlo en ese tiempo

sigo agradeciendote amigo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2016)

Desde dónde estás alimentando al 555 ?

Los tiempos se aumentan aumentando alguno de los dos capacitores , a probar !

De nada - por nada


----------



## kabodos (Abr 27, 2016)

desde una fuente de poder de pc 12v, como aumentar los capacitores, poner de mayores microfaradios?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2016)

kabodos dijo:


> como aumentar los capacitores, poner de mayores microfaradios?


 
Exacto                           !


----------

